# I Think Tiger Woods Finally Learned



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2010)

Saw this pic in a compilation and liked the unwritten message of it.

Seems that Tiger learned his lesson and is trying to avoid what lead up to his eventual divorce. :uhyeah:


----------



## Big Don (Oct 9, 2010)

I sincerely hope his ex's lawyer made him write a check for the divorce settlement... Just to have it blown up to 3 feet by 6 and hung on the wall...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 9, 2010)

Why do I have to be the one to say it??
He's a guy, of course he's going to roll his eyes when a women talks!!
:angel:


----------

